# Wiley's tractor jeep



## Sheetanshu (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and just wanted a bit of insight from al those that are experienced. I own a 2002 Wiley's jeep and was wondering if I could modify it and run it as a tractor. I saw a couple of videos of people in the US doing it and also found out that Wiley's themselves made a tractor jeep long ago. According to some basic calculations I did, if I add a secondary reduction after the gearbox the jeep should be able to produce enough traction. So is this possible ? Or am I missing something here a. And any idea why something like this doesn't already exist ? A car or jeep that can be used to plough and till. 

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I somehow doubt that the newer Jeeps are tough enough to do farm work. The Willys CJ Jeep that had the farm attachments was specifically designed to use those attachments. The newer ones don't have the proper axles to stand up to that kind of abuse. You could maybe get away with pulling a hay rake or light wagon, but I wouldn't push it. Traction isn't the only issue, you also need stopping power.

If you have a Dana 35c axle in that Jeep, then I wouldn't waste your money. They were known to snap axle shafts just driving on the roads, much less doing farm work. The Dana 44 axle is stronger, but I still don't think it would be enough to pull anything hard like a plow or harrow. You also have to worry about cooling. Their cooling systems are designed to cool at highway speeds, and they can overheat at low speeds. I've owned two Jeep Wranglers, a 2000 Sahara Edition and a 2005 Rubicon. The Rubicon was great off road with the 4:1 reduction transfer case and the locking axles, but the times I went rock climbing, the engine got pretty hot.

You'd probably be better off spending the money on an older tractor than try to make something work with the Jeep. A purpose built tool will aways do the job better than trying to "make something work" in my experience.


----------



## Sheetanshu (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. I'll probably end yo going for an older tractor. Rent one once in a while. 

Though I was really intrigues by the idea of using a car as a farming tool. It's anyway used in very limited capacity (basic operations - small field). So I wasn't really looking to spend that much. I wish Jeep revived it, made some technical adjustments and sold it again. You think if they modified the frame and power train it'd work ?


----------



## Sheetanshu (Dec 27, 2013)

Coz it's essentially the same components. Just assembled and tweaked differently to perform specific tasks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, they sold a tractor conversion kit for the Model T ford, but that was in the days when you could pick an old one up for a few dollars.


----------



## salina (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the Site! Lots of good OLD info there. Gonna have to make some prints and walk next door. I call my neighbor " McGyver ", give him a plan and he can make it happen.


----------

